# Window switch not working?



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

ALright, well just in the past like 4 months it seems like the windows seem to lock up once they're down. I can roll them down fine but then when I pull back on the switch they just don't move unless I do it repeatedly..Anybody had any problems like this? 

then today, my passenger side window wouldn't roll up and I guess i pulled back too hard and it just broke, I can still roll it down but then when I pull back it just kind of clicks and pulls ALL the way back, like i broke the thing that keeps it in the right place...Anyone have any idea how much it might cost just to get a new passenger side window switch replaced? or why the windows might not be rolling up sometimes? i really appreciate it!


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

I've got a bit of the same problem...my passenger side window sometimes won't go up when I use the driver side window switch. But if I use the passenger side switch, it goes up just fine. I need to pull off my door panel and check the switch, or maybe get a new driver side switch.

Go ahead and check to make sure the switches are connected all the way. If you pulled up on the window itself, and now it's making a clicking noise it might be off the track. You can check this by removing the door panel and checking the assembly. Hope everything works out for you.

-Shane


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

how exactly would you go about taking off the door panel? probably best i take it to a shop...thanks again


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I have found a really good way (ways) to repair the switches. I was able to fix mine, and have about 2 or 3 other switches laying around.

98 style switches ARE different from other years and are much easier/more likely to be able to fix


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

the drivers side switch assembly is a known component that fails frequently. Your nissan dealership stocks them for about 93 dollars out the door. I had to replace mine when the windows refused to roll up anymore unless pulling back extremely hard on the switch.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

"I had to replace mine when the windows refused to roll up anymore unless pulling back extremely hard on the switch.
"

That can be fixed. Take your switch apart and clean the contacts


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

how do you take the switch apart?


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

The switch is just a panel with a few wires attatched to it so no need to really take it apart (imo you might as well replace both switches while you're in there), just a matter of replacing the panel and plugging the wires in (remove one from the old and putting it on the exact same pin on the new) and then putting the door panel back on. The door panels are easy to remove, just unscrew the cheesy plastic screws around the edge of the door, then lift up slightly while pulling out. The door is really resting in the groove where the window is (keep the window up a bit to make it easier to put back in later) so the most difficult part is getting it out. Once it's out you have to maneuver around the plastic sheeting they use to prevent water from splashing into the door panel and ruining it during heavy rains and driving, you shouldn't have to mess with it at all since the panel is in the door cover though.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I can physically take the switch apart. This allows access to the contacts (to clean them) and to change the bulb color. 

You have to take off all of the movable switches and buttons on top, then unclip the cover and you can see the pivots and contacts are usually corroded or have no lubricant. Every now and then you see a switch that is actually broken physically, those cannot be repaired.

I looked at all the past ebay auctions and convinced people to send me their broken switches (contacted people who bought new ones) and was able to fix 7 our of 9 switches I recieved.


----------

